# Pedestrian called 999 to report me cycling on a cycle path...



## OneArmedBandit (10 Aug 2018)

Had one of my most bizarre cycling experiences.

Around me someone has gone round putting up lots of homemade signs saying cyclists must give way to pedestrians. Now whilst of course true, most people are sensible and if you ring your bell they kindly move to one side so you can pass. You don't need to get off your bike and kneel in reverence until they pass.

Anyway, I was cycling to the supermarket with mini-two-arms in the bike trailer. The path is 3m wide with a white line down the centre. As I was a few dozen metres away from a couple I rang my bell. The wife stepped further over into the pedestrian side but the husband stepped right so he was straddling the white line. I moved over right to the edge of the cycle side and passed with plenty of space.

As I am locking up the bike at the supermarket this bloke suddenly runs across the car park absolutely screaming, saying that it was a pedestrian path and I had almost knocked him over. I tried to explain but he wouldn't listen. When he continued going mental, conscious I had a three year old with me, I did admittedly take advantage of being 2m tall and well built to get in his face and tell him to go away because he was embarrassing himself.

At this stage he goes away and - I thought - pretended to call 999 to report that a cyclist had passed him too close.

Happily choosing pizzas with 3yo and the police come in... "we'd like a word". At first they were actually quite aggressive, the story from him was that I had passed so close that he was almost knocked over and feared for welfare of the child.

Luckily one of the police officers was a cyclist and knew the path. When I explained to them what had actually happened, and offered them the camera footage if they wanted to verify it, they visibly became annoyed they had been scrambled to a cyclist cycling along a cycle path. He ended up being escorted out and held by police outside for a good while. I don't know if it was anything more than "stop wasting our time".

It was definitely a very surreal experience. I've had pedestrians try and block me on a cycle path before but never call plod! I'm going to look into the signs and see if they can be taken down - certainly "share" a path but "priorities" will only wind up the anti-cyclist brigade.


----------



## Drago (10 Aug 2018)

I don't know which is worse - that a nodder calls 999, a strictly emergency number, to report an imaginary close past by a cyclist, or that the police sent two hobbies to a report of a close pass by a cyclist.

Having worked in a police call centre and control room for a spell, I'm firmly of the belief that senior officers should grow some cojones and start prosecuting chumps that abuse the 999 service.


----------



## ianrauk (10 Aug 2018)

Home made signs mean nothing and have no jurisdiction. Ignore or rip down and dump in the bin.


----------



## classic33 (10 Aug 2018)

I'd favour reporting the placement of the signs rather than tearing then down. Getting camera evidence they were in place in the first place.

@Drago, to me the biggest nodder is the one who knowingly made a false 999 call. They have to be answered, and whilst dealing with a false call, may have been required somewhere else. Goes for all emergency services. 

Hopefully he'll be done for making the false call.


----------



## OneArmedBandit (10 Aug 2018)

From what I heard if the phone call he said he had an 'altercation' with a cyclist. I suppose that could mean almost anything. I don't know what sort of questions they ask before deciding what priority.

I think it may have been the "welfare of child" line. At least in the NHS that always gets you bumped up the list


----------



## postman (10 Aug 2018)

999 is for emergencies,,he should have been shot down then and there.How come two coppers can find time to follow up a stupid complaint like that


----------



## crazyjoe101 (10 Aug 2018)

I've never had anyone that crazy. I have had a couple of irate/incensed pedestrians flag me down and rave at me that I'm not meant to be on a shared use path though; I normally point to the shared use sign or cheerily refer them to the Met Police office/hut if in Greenwich Park before carrying on my merry way.



postman said:


> 999 is for emergencies,,he should have been shot down then and there.How come two coppers can find time to follow up a stupid complaint like that


Because the stupid bloke that called it in threw around phrases like "altercation" and "child welfare". @Drago is right, unless people who waste 999 time are dealt with it will just continue.


----------



## OneArmedBandit (10 Aug 2018)

crazyjoe101 said:


> I've never had anyone that crazy. I have had a couple of irate/incensed pedestrians flag me down and rave at me that I'm not meant to be on a shared use path though; I normally point to the shared use sign or cheerily refer them to the Met Police office/hut if in Greenwich Park before carrying on my merry way.


You are lucky. They are not common but probably a few times a year... but I would much rather potentially hit a car than a pedestrian.

The worst one I ever had was again a divided cycle path, in fact about a kilometre further on. It is straight and the only people on it are me and a mother and young child approaching.

Literally just as I was seconds away the mother turned and pushed the boy into the cycle path whilst holding outstretched hands. I skid and, as the mother realises what is happening, screams. I manage to avoid the kid, but by centimetres.

I still regret it now but I just rode on. I was so shocked I could barely process what had happened, and I think if I had stopped I would have lost it. I still think about it now and can only imagine that, impossibly, the mother hadn't seen me and was just playing. That was the worst moment I have ever had cycling.


----------



## classic33 (10 Aug 2018)

postman said:


> 999 is for emergencies,,he should have been shot down then and there.How come two coppers can find time to follow up a stupid complaint like that


Because of the number dialled to make the call. They have to be answered, especially if the caller ends the call before "finishing the call".


----------



## I like Skol (10 Aug 2018)

This is bizarre. The other side of the situation is the one i often experience, i.e being abused by motons for not using a cycle path, even when travelling at 20+ mph on relatively quiet dual carriageways.


----------



## fossyant (10 Aug 2018)

Too many nobbers in the world. I was told to get a bell - two runners, with head phones in. They heard me say 'excuse me. can I pass'. passed then got 'a bell would be useful' 

My reply was 'well it doesn't work if people are using headphones and it's far more polite to talk to folk' win win.


----------



## winjim (11 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> I don't know which is worse - that a nodder calls 999, a strictly emergency number, to report an imaginary close past by a cyclist, or that the police sent two hobbies to a report of a close pass by a cyclist.
> 
> Having worked in a police call centre and control room for a spell, I'm firmly of the belief that senior officers should grow some cojones and start prosecuting chumps that abuse the 999 service.


Could be worse...

*Police in Germany rescue man being chased by baby squirrel*

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2018/aug/10/driving-me-nuts-german-police-rescue-man-baby-squirrel​


----------



## Pat "5mph" (11 Aug 2018)

I get abuse for cycling on my local shared path, despite the clear signs.
Once, when I pointed a sign out, the answer was " it doesn't mean here, it means the road ..."
Can't win!


----------



## crazyjoe101 (11 Aug 2018)

I like Skol said:


> This is bizarre. The other side of the situation is the one i often experience, i.e being abused by motons for not using a cycle path, even when travelling at 20+ mph on relatively quiet dual carriageways.


The speed doesn't matter, it's just the being there. I can be holding 25-30 on a 20 road and I'll still get impatient motorists trying to force a pass.


----------



## flake99please (11 Aug 2018)

crazyjoe101 said:


> The speed doesn't matter, it's just the being there. I can be holding 25-30 on a 20 road and I'll still get impatient motorists trying to force a pass.



I have similar... The eventual overtake, the look across by the driver (held for a few seconds for intimidation/smugness purposes), before finally squeezing into the ASL area. I do like their steely faced look ahead whilst I pull alongside the driver.


----------



## vickster (11 Aug 2018)

crazyjoe101 said:


> The speed doesn't matter, it's just the being there. I can be holding 25-30 on a 20 road and I'll still get impatient motorists trying to force a pass.


Tut  speeding


----------



## Crankarm (11 Aug 2018)

Just get an Airzound. End of problems with idiots like this.


----------



## simonali (11 Aug 2018)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I get abuse for cycling on my local shared path, despite the clear signs.
> Once, when I pointed a sign out, the answer was " it doesn't mean here, it means the road ..."
> Can't win!



My reply would've been "Well you walk in the road then and we'll be nice and far apart, eh".

I did 15-20 miles on the Kennet and Avon towpath last weekend and did just fine with the walkers and other cyclists, despite it being pretty narrow. Until right near the end of the ride, that is, when some fella in a Canals Trust shirt couldn't keep his piehole shut and mentioned bells. I felt a compulsion to stop. I then replied "1. I am going in the opposite direction to you, so we saw each other with at least 100m to spare. 2. I slowed right down as I passed you and always do for walkers and 3. it's a racing bike. They don't come fitted with bells and I'm not going to buy one for the single whinge merchant I've encountered on my ride today. Goodbye". 

Then I rode off without waiting for or listening to his retort!


----------



## Venod (11 Aug 2018)

fossyant said:


> Too many nobbers in the world. I was told to get a bell - two runners, with head phones in. They heard me say 'excuse me. can I pass'. passed then got 'a bell would be useful'
> 
> My reply was 'well it doesn't work if people are using headphones and it's far more polite to talk to folk' win win.



I know a lot of people disagree, but I hate bells, it seems to me you are ringing it saying get out of my way, a polite excuse me is my preferred way it works most of the time and a thank you when I pass, but you do get the odd wheres your bell? even when they have quite clearly heard excuse me and moved out of the way, of course neither is any good against headphones.


----------



## Serge (11 Aug 2018)

Afnug said:


> I know a lot of people disagree, but I hate bells, it seems to me you are ringing it saying get out of my way, a polite excuse me is my preferred way it works most of the time and a thank you when I pass, but you do get the odd wheres your bell? even when they have quite clearly heard excuse me and moved out of the way, of course neither is any good against headphones.


I thought I was the only person who felt like that. Even when I had a bell on the bike, I very rarely used it. I much prefer the "Old git coming through".


----------



## winjim (11 Aug 2018)

simonali said:


> My reply would've been "Well you walk in the road then and we'll be nice and far apart, eh".
> 
> I did 15-20 miles on the Kennet and Avon towpath last weekend and did just fine with the walkers and other cyclists, despite it being pretty narrow. Until right near the end of the ride, that is, when some fella in a Canals Trust shirt couldn't keep his piehole shut and mentioned bells. I felt a compulsion to stop. I then replied "1. I am going in the opposite direction to you, so we saw each other with at least 100m to spare. 2. I slowed right down as I passed you and always do for walkers and 3. it's a racing bike. They don't come fitted with bells and I'm not going to buy one for the single whinge merchant I've encountered on my ride today. Goodbye".
> 
> Then I rode off without waiting for or listening to his retort!


They do come fitted with bells, or at least they should. And I'm not convinced that saying you're riding a vehicle designed for racing, in a public area, is a valid excuse for anything.

I am of course being picky, I'm sure you ride slowly and considerately, as you say.


----------



## Phaeton (11 Aug 2018)

Afnug said:


> I know a lot of people disagree, but I hate bells, it seems to me you are ringing it saying get out of my way, a polite excuse me is my preferred way it works most of the time and a thank you when I pass,


Me too.


----------



## swansonj (11 Aug 2018)

simonali said:


> My reply would've been "Well you walk in the road then and we'll be nice and far apart, eh".
> 
> I did 15-20 miles on the Kennet and Avon towpath last weekend and did just fine with the walkers and other cyclists, despite it being pretty narrow. Until right near the end of the ride, that is, when some fella in a Canals Trust shirt couldn't keep his piehole shut and mentioned bells. I felt a compulsion to stop. I then replied "1. I am going in the opposite direction to you, so we saw each other with at least 100m to spare. 2. I slowed right down as I passed you and always do for walkers and 3. it's a racing bike. *They don't come fitted with bells *and I'm not going to buy one for the single whinge merchant I've encountered on my ride today. Goodbye".
> 
> Then I rode off without waiting for or listening to his retort!


If your bike does not have a bell, is that not because you (or whoever the original purchaser was) took off the bell that was indeed originally fitted to the bike, that being a legal requirement?

That does not in any way detract from the validity of your points 1 and 2.


----------



## Johnno260 (11 Aug 2018)

I had the police turn around and stop me in Eastbourne a few weeks back while cycling.

They said do you think you should be on the pavement at your age?

I said yes, then got a scowl, I said the blue shared footpath sign in front of your car says I can.


----------



## slowmotion (11 Aug 2018)

Phaeton said:


> Me too.


Me too. Bells upset some people. I just slow to a crawl and do a clicky gear change about five yards away, smile when they turn round, and say thank-you as I pass.


----------



## Venod (11 Aug 2018)

swansonj said:


> If your bike does not have a bell, is that not because you (or whoever the original purchaser was) took off the bell that was indeed originally fitted to the bike, that being a legal requirement?



Or you built the bike yourself, so the requirement of the bike having a bell at the point of sale never applied.


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Aug 2018)

Afnug said:


> I know a lot of people disagree, but I hate bells, it seems to me you are ringing it saying get out of my way, a polite excuse me is my preferred way it works most of the time and a thank you when I pass, but you do get the odd wheres your bell? even when they have quite clearly heard excuse me and moved out of the way, of course neither is any good against headphones.





Serge said:


> I thought I was the only person who felt like that. Even when I had a bell on the bike, I very rarely used it. I much prefer the "Old git coming through".





Phaeton said:


> Me too.



Exactly my view. I don't like bells they sound impatient and entitled to me. 

A polite 'scuse me can I just come through please ' yields the best results.


----------



## Johnno260 (11 Aug 2018)

slowmotion said:


> Me too. Bells upset some people. I just slow to a crawl and do a clicky gear change about five yards away, smile when they turn round, and say thank-you as I pass.



I used to have a really loud hub on my old Hybrid I think it was a chosen hub it was loud so I would freewheel near pedestrians


----------



## simonali (11 Aug 2018)

I thought racing bikes never had bells fitted? I haven't bought a bike in over a decade, though. Do they have reflectors, too?

I don't really need a bell anyway, as my bike has the loudest freehub in the entire world on it!


----------



## raleighnut (11 Aug 2018)

Johnno260 said:


> I had the police turn around and stop me in Eastbourne a few weeks back while cycling.
> 
> They said do you think you should be on the pavement at your age?
> 
> I said yes, then got a scowl, I said the blue shared footpath sign in front of your car says I can.


I've had that from a 'police constable shaped object' in Leicester, he told me to "Get off your bike" as it was a 'pedestrianized area' whilst standing under a signpost with all the directions and distances of cyclepaths radiating from the clocktower, I pointed this out to him whilst his mate (a police officer) slowly shook his head.


----------



## Sharky (11 Aug 2018)

simonali said:


> I thought racing bikes never had bells fitted? I haven't bought a bike in over a decade, though. Do they have reflectors, too?
> 
> I don't really need a bell anyway, as my bike has the loudest freehub in the entire world on it!


Recall reading somewhere that racing bikes are usually sold without pedals. Thus not complete bikes, so get round the rules for bells and reflectors etc.
Dont know if there is any truth in this.


----------



## ianrauk (11 Aug 2018)

Phaeton said:


> Me too.


Add me to the list


----------



## winjim (11 Aug 2018)

User13710 said:


> What's a racing bike?


A fancy one with all the bells and whistles.


----------



## vickster (11 Aug 2018)

winjim said:


> A fancy one with all the bells and whistles.


And reflectors...


----------



## Pale Rider (11 Aug 2018)

User13710 said:


> What's a racing bike?



A bike that's going faster than you.


----------



## DaveReading (11 Aug 2018)

I rather like the sound my bell makes. More to the point, on all the shared cycleways round here, I've never had a pedestrian take exception to it.

It's all down to how you ring it.


----------



## simonali (11 Aug 2018)

My bike has a UCI badge on it. Does that make it a racing bike?


----------



## vickster (11 Aug 2018)

simonali said:


> My bike has a UCI badge on it. Does that make it a racing bike?


Do you race it? If so yes, when you're in a race


----------



## Drago (11 Aug 2018)

simonali said:


> My bike has a UCI badge on it. Does that make it a racing bike?



It means you're a canoeing instructor from Ullswater.


----------



## Johnno260 (11 Aug 2018)

simonali said:


> I don't really need a bell anyway, as my bike has the loudest freehub in the entire world on it!



My old hub, it’s not my video. 


View: https://youtu.be/fm0w_38s1TA


----------



## simonali (11 Aug 2018)

vickster said:


> Do you race it? If so yes, when you're in a race



Only if there's an asthmatic old git class.


----------



## simonali (11 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5345317, member: 9609"]but that would mean free-wheeling, not sure the strava boys do any of that[/QUOTE]

I'm not sad fast enough to do Strava.


----------



## simonali (11 Aug 2018)

On the subject of being stopped by the Fuzz, but not path related, I once got caught out later than I'd hoped and was cycling home with a rear light but no front one. Got stopped initially for the missing light, but then the occifer felt the need to tell me they were looking for a bike just like mine that had been reported stolen. I said "You must have an excellent memory to have detailed recall of all the stolen bicycles in Slough (that's a lot for anyone who's been blessed with never having been there!). You had better be on your way and go look for it because this bike belongs to me. It was also built by me and so very unlikely that it matches the description of any stolen ones you have on file"

He then called me a cheeky git and told me to get off and walk home, which I did until I was around the corner out of sight and then jumped back on me steed!


----------



## Drago (11 Aug 2018)

simonali said:


> He then called me a cheeky git and told me to get off and walk home, which I did until I was around the corner out of sight and then jumped back on me steed!



You monster!!!


----------



## OneArmedBandit (11 Aug 2018)

I don't go fast on cycle paths but if they are wide and segregated I don't slow to a crawl either. I know there are pedestrians who think cyclists shouldn't do more than 7mph but I imagine there is considerable crossover with those who think it is fine to pass a cyclist at 60mph with the same gap whilst driving.


----------



## simonali (11 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> You monster!!!



I was wearing road shoes and weren't wearing out me cleats for no-one, not even da law!


----------



## Drago (11 Aug 2018)

You reckless maniac!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (11 Aug 2018)

Afnug said:


> I know a lot of people disagree, but I hate bells, it seems to me you are ringing it saying get out of my way,


I don't like them either, as said above some pedestrian take exception.
Bells are very handy on blind bends along the canal or similar, though.


----------



## mangid (11 Aug 2018)

Afnug said:


> I know a lot of people disagree, but I hate bells, it seems to me you are ringing it saying get out of my way, a polite excuse me is my preferred way it works most of the time and a thank you when I pass, but you do get the odd wheres your bell? even when they have quite clearly heard excuse me and moved out of the way, of course neither is any good against headphones.



I use 'afternoon/evening/morning', when passing/approaching bikes/pedestrians/horses/skaters/etc.. If they don't move to the near/offside I'll then give an 'on the right/left', never really had any issues. Sometimes people are surprised when you wake them from their day dreams, mostly they give a cheerful reply.


----------



## mangid (11 Aug 2018)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I don't like them either, as said above some pedestrian take exception.
> Bells are very handy on blind bends along the canal or similar, though.



There's an underpass on the Southern busway with 90 degree turns at either end. Terrible sight lines, people always straying to the other side, always appreciate those cyclists who do ring their bells to warn of their approach.


----------



## simonali (11 Aug 2018)

Can I just say ding ding like Apollo Creed at the end of Rocky eye eye eye?


----------



## Pale Rider (11 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> You reckless maniac!



He does ride a racing bike so recklessness is to be expected.


----------



## Gravity Aided (11 Aug 2018)

I even tried a bike horn, but that made the jumpy pedestrians too jumpy, I suppose. I use a doorbell type two-chime one on paths, very restful and relaxing, and had a guy get in my face over that. Any more, I just keep the warning devices I have, because there's no pleasing some people. If the bell is too loud, I'd say take it up with the manufacturer. In the States, you call 9-1-1 for a trivial matter like the OP's accuser, you'll be the one getting in trouble.


----------



## Drago (11 Aug 2018)

I just say, "excuse me, fat man with no brakes coming through!" They either chuckle and move aside, or desperately jump aside in fear of being slaughtered - either way, it has the desired effect.


----------



## simonali (11 Aug 2018)

Can you get lightweight carbon fibre racing bells? I might be interested...

When jobsworth moans at me next time I can tell him I have one, it just makes a dull tonk noise instead of a ding.


----------



## marshmella (11 Aug 2018)

I find the older folks just can't hear the high pitched ting ting of a bell whereas passing youngsters ( without their ear phones) is great they can hear me way back.


----------



## loopybike (11 Aug 2018)

I have a Dutch bell on my daily. Loud but polite 

DING DONG!


----------



## User16625 (11 Aug 2018)

OneArmedBandit said:


> You are lucky. They are not common but probably a few times a year... *but I would much rather potentially hit a car than a pedestrian.*
> 
> The worst one I ever had was again a divided cycle path, in fact about a kilometre further on. It is straight and the only people on it are me and a mother and young child approaching.
> 
> ...



Surely you mean that the other way round lol! 

Not had too many issues with people. I did have a problem with an old fat one once tho. Coming up behind someone on a anal path. The old woman turned around and moved to the side (I presume instinctively upon seeing a cyclist). I went to say "cheers" and no sooner was a I thanking her for moving her fat arse out of my way she starts raving at me for "not making some kind of noise". Not to be drawn into an argument with a snowflake, I responded with military grade profanity. I knew dam well that this would play on her mind for the rest of her day. I could have explained to her that if I had made a noise, or said "excuse me", then I would have been chastised for that too. I know 2 wrongs don't make a right. They cancel each other out.


----------



## Drago (11 Aug 2018)

RideLikeTheStig said:


> Coming up behind someone on a anal path.



We respect your diversity, but that is a bit personal for a family forum!


----------



## HLaB (11 Aug 2018)

Afnug said:


> I know a lot of people disagree, but I hate bells, it seems to me you are ringing it saying get out of my way, a polite excuse me is my preferred way it works most of the time and a thank you when I pass, but you do get the odd wheres your bell? even when they have quite clearly heard excuse me and moved out of the way, of course neither is any good against headphones.


You just can't win with some n0bbers; I prefer the polite excuse me too (and a noisy freewheel helps) too most folk are very appreciative but every so often you get the arrogant pr1ck who turns round, "where's the bell"


----------



## Phaeton (11 Aug 2018)

HLaB said:


> "where's the bell"


I have never had that, I have had people almost jump out of their skin when saying a simple "Hello" they were clearly in another world.


----------



## Smokin Joe (11 Aug 2018)

User13710 said:


> What's a racing bike?


A bike designed to be competitive in a race.


----------



## Phaeton (11 Aug 2018)

User13710 said:


> Of course, but sweeping statements about how 'racing bikes' are or should be sold don't help anyone do they.


I think you're showing your age, men of a certain age will know exactly what type of bike a 'racing' bike is


----------



## raleighnut (11 Aug 2018)

Phaeton said:


> I think you're showing your age, *men* of a certain age will know exactly what type of bike a 'racing' bike is


----------



## simonali (11 Aug 2018)

I feel an execrable pedant is about to be added to my ignore list...


----------



## simonali (11 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5345781, member: 43827"]To such people, probably the majority of the country, if it's got drop bars it's a racing bike, if it's got big knobbly tyres it's a mountain bike. No problems.[/QUOTE]

My bike has drop bars and knobbly tyres. 

I am not John Tomac, btw.


----------



## TheDoctor (11 Aug 2018)

User13710 said:


> What's a racing bike?





Smokin Joe said:


> A bike designed to be competitive in a race.





User13710 said:


> What sort of race though? A track race? A mountain bike race? The Transcontinental Race? Just saying 'a racing bike' as a category is pretty meaningless.



To clarify for TMN.
A bike used for track racing is a track bike, for mountain bike racing it's a mountain bike, and for the Transcontinental, it's a road bike aka racing bike.
Let's hope that clears up the confusion.


----------



## DaveReading (11 Aug 2018)

My racing bike has drop bars. And mudguards, a carrier and a triple chainwheel.

Oh, hang on ...


----------



## Phaeton (11 Aug 2018)

User13710 said:


> they are apparently just showing their age.


Are you against that as well now? Jeez give it a rest, unfortunately I cannot stop being male without surgery & even with that I can't stop myself getting older!


----------



## Serge (11 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5345994, member: 43827"]Sweeping statements are catching!

My next door neighbour's ten year old son was very pleased with his new racing bike. I didn't want to piss on his chips by telling him that it wasn't a racing bike.[/QUOTE]
"piss on his chips", I love that saying.


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2018)

Phaeton said:


> Are you against that as well now? Jeez give it a rest, unfortunately I cannot stop being male without surgery & even with that I can't stop myself getting older!


Were you right about that saddle though?


----------



## simonali (11 Aug 2018)

Were it like razor blade?


----------



## simonali (11 Aug 2018)

View: https://youtu.be/RnJk6bkjgko


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Aug 2018)

simonali said:


> View: https://youtu.be/RnJk6bkjgko




I remember that from when I was a kid, as soon as the first quote from @classic33 came along I was wondering what it advertised. The only memory was the boy riding off at the end and that line .


----------



## classic33 (11 Aug 2018)

Salty seadog said:


> I remember that from when I was a kid, as soon as the first quote from @classic33 came along I was wondering what it advertised. The only memory was the boy riding off at the end and that line .


They don't make one of them anymore...

Peter James Armitage, born 26 January 1940 in Sheffield, West Riding of Yorkshire.


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Aug 2018)

classic33 said:


> They don't make one of them anymore..



Or the yellow pages.


----------



## simonali (11 Aug 2018)

My main reason for posting the video was that the boy is reading a racing bikes catalogue, which is definitive proof that they exist!


----------



## swansonj (11 Aug 2018)

“Racing bike” and “road bike” are both marketing terms, designed to make people feel good, rather than functional terms, designed to convey information. Nothing wrong with using marketing terms to make people feel good - except that both terms (more so “road bike”) convey unfortunate subliminal messages about what is normative in cycling.


----------



## simonali (11 Aug 2018)

And lo, the pedantry doth continueth...


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Aug 2018)




----------



## simonali (11 Aug 2018)

I'm not going down there, I want to stay up here with the funny folk.


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Aug 2018)

simonali said:


> I'm not going down there, I want to stay up here with the funny folk.



Anyway, those screen things.....


----------



## simonali (11 Aug 2018)

Still no eye deer


----------



## Salty seadog (11 Aug 2018)

simonali said:


> Still no eye deer



Ahhh the old one are the best.


----------



## Phaeton (11 Aug 2018)

classic33 said:


> West Riding of Yorkshire.


Whenever I hear that phrase I always think of 

W.R.C.C. Now wash your hands


----------



## classic33 (12 Aug 2018)

simonali said:


> Still no eye deer


Pink Eye?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (12 Aug 2018)

I just remembered the best noise ever to alert pedestrians, dogs, even cars: the sound of squealy disk brakes!


----------



## mjr (12 Aug 2018)

Phaeton said:


> I have never had that, I have had people almost jump out of their skin when saying a simple "Hello" they were clearly in another world.


I hate people who sneak up and say hello when a nice bell from a safe distance is so much more polite... but back to a more serious topic:


----------



## mjr (12 Aug 2018)

ianrauk said:


> Home made signs mean nothing and have no jurisdiction. Ignore or rip down and dump in the bin.


Are they flyposting? Can flyposters be given ASBOs these days?


----------



## Andy in Germany (12 Aug 2018)

Afnug said:


> I know a lot of people disagree, but I hate bells, it seems to me you are ringing it saying get out of my way, a polite excuse me is my preferred way it works most of the time and a thank you when I pass, but you do get the odd wheres your bell? even when they have quite clearly heard excuse me and moved out of the way, of course neither is any good against headphones.



A bell is a legal requirement on a bike in Germany but I feel the same about them. I try to ring when I'm some distance away and make sure to say thank you when I do pass the pedestrians. Strangely, several times I've been thanked in return -especially by horse riders- for 'giving them plenty of warning'.

One time in northern Germany I was told off for 'not whistling' and after that I realised many cyclists there do whistle pedestrians out of the way.Must be a local thing.

I find the cacophony of rattles made by my Bakfiets alerts pedestrians/horses et c long before I think of ringing a bell.


----------



## theclaud (12 Aug 2018)

simonali said:


> And lo, the pedantry doth continueth...


Ahem. _The pedantry doth continue_ or _the pedantry continueth. 

_


----------



## simonali (12 Aug 2018)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I just remembered the best noise ever to alert pedestrians, dogs, even cars: the sound of squealy disk brakes!



I have a cure for that. Dust. My front brake was a bit noisy and when I went on the dusty towpath last week it stopped. It's starting to come back now and I can't do another dusty ride because it's raining!


----------



## User16625 (12 Aug 2018)

User13710 said:


> What's a racing bike?



A bike for racing on.



User13710 said:


> What sort of race though? A track race? A mountain bike race? The Transcontinental Race? Just saying 'a racing bike' as a category is pretty meaningless.



Usually this can be worked out in context. For example if you're at an F1 track talking about racing, the conversation probably isn't about NASCAR.


----------



## HLaB (12 Aug 2018)

Phaeton said:


> I have never had that, I have had people almost jump out of their skin when saying a simple "Hello" they were clearly in another world.


It doesn't happen too often thankfully but I seem to get one once or twice a year. Quite often I've passed the numpty and said 'thanks' and they come back with the 'where the bell' thing  Most people react how you'd expect to a 'thanks'


----------



## bruce1530 (12 Aug 2018)

On a shared path yesterday, a “power walker” in front of me, in the middle of the path. No bell or shouting would have made any difference - I could hear the leakage from her earphones from about 10 yards back! 

She had really bad taste in music :-)

When she did realise I was behind her (after I had been crawling along, shouting “excuse me, can I squeeze past” for about 50 yards), I thought she was going to have kittens!


----------



## simonali (12 Aug 2018)

simonali said:


> Can I just say ding ding like Apollo Creed at the end of Rocky eye eye eye?




View: https://youtu.be/NC52KBgm5dY?t=1m11s


----------



## Lpoolck (12 Aug 2018)

OneArmedBandit said:


> Luckily one of the police officers was a cyclist and knew the path. When I explained to them what had actually happened, and offered them the camera footage if they wanted to verify it, they visibly became annoyed they had been scrambled to a cyclist cycling.



You should upload the video footage so you can embarrass the man futher and allow other cyclists see his face so they can be aware of who he is and his attitude towards cyclists in case he crosses the path (pun intended) of another cyclist.


----------



## OneArmedBandit (12 Aug 2018)

Lpoolck said:


> You should upload the video footage so you can embarrass the man futher and allow other cyclists see his face so they can be aware of who he is and his attitude towards cyclists in case he crosses the path (pun intended) of another cyclist.


The footage would only show the back of him when I passed, I had taken my helmet off when locking the bike. It would be the least exciting helmet cam video ever, and there is plenty of competition there.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (12 Aug 2018)

*Mod note:*

A few posts have been removed to clean the thread up. Please take the term "racing bike to a new thread if you feel it is worthy of discussion. Otherwise back on topic.

Thanks


----------



## simonali (12 Aug 2018)

I was nearly runned over earlier today whilst walking the dog by a girl of about 10 who came around a bend riding on the pavement. Obviously I did the right thing and grabbed her by her pigtails, made a citizens arrest, called 999 and then threw her crappy Halfords bike under a passing steamroller.

Only one of these sentences is true.


----------



## confusedcyclist (14 Aug 2018)

One of the funniest things I ever experienced was abuse from a pedestrian whilst riding on Leeds Bradford Supercycle Highway (dedicated) path. The pedestrian was eyes down and ears plugged into a smartphone, basically like the stereotype zombie ped walking along the green painted path with cycles painted on it. He shat his pants as I passed from behind, presumably he hadn't heard my bell or shouts that I was passing, leaving plenty of space mind and not very fast as I was going uphil, but the Muppet thought I had transgressed him enough to warrant a tirade of naughty words for scaring him. Secretly I love it when they shoot themselves as I pass.


----------



## Accy cyclist (15 Aug 2018)

On about home made signs,i'll remember the one i saw years ago for as long as i live! It actually did help me as it was also on a cycle path which i frequently used. It wasn't anti cyclist more of a help to cyclists. Some dirty devil had let their dog have a massive dump right in the middle of the path. Some public spirited citizen must have gone along and on seeing this massive pile of dog shoot decided to warn others of it's presence. They actually went to the trouble of making a sign(demonstration placard style) and then sticking it in the dog dump! It read "Cyclists and pedestrians beware!! Whoever left this is a filthy specimen of humanity and they will burn in the fires of hell"!! Strong words,but i could understand their annoyance. I still have a little  to myself when i think about it.


----------



## cougie uk (15 Aug 2018)

I do love the shared paths with bikes on one side and walkers on the other. I count who's using what and the walkers seem to prefer the cycling side by at least two to one. They seem drawn to it...


----------



## MontyVeda (15 Aug 2018)

cougie uk said:


> I do love the shared paths with bikes on one side and walkers on the other. I count who's using what and the walkers seem to prefer the cycling side by at least two to one. They seem drawn to it...


They work better when there's no line.


----------



## swansonj (15 Aug 2018)

cougie uk said:


> I do love the shared paths with bikes on one side and walkers on the other. I count who's using what and the walkers seem to prefer the cycling side by at least two to one. They seem drawn to it...


Round us, at the entry and exit for such paths, the two halves are marked by rumble strips. The pedestrian one has the corrugations transverse to the path, the cycling one they are longitudinal. If there are no pedestrians around, I will always prefer the transverse corrugations, so enter the path on the pedestrian side, and am quite likely to remain on it by default.


----------



## BalkanExpress (15 Aug 2018)

MontyVeda said:


> They work better when there's no line.



If there is a line cyclists have to keep to their side, (Highway code rule 62), but I have a recollection that pedestrians can use both sides, Incannot find the source, so I may be wrong.


----------



## Alan O (15 Aug 2018)

swansonj said:


> Round us, at the entry and exit for such paths, the two halves are marked by rumble strips. The pedestrian one has the corrugations transverse to the path, the cycling one they are longitudinal. If there are no pedestrians around, I will always prefer the transverse corrugations, so enter the path on the pedestrian side, and am quite likely to remain on it by default.


There's one like that near me, along a major A road - a section of the East Lancs road, A580. But the transverse and longitudinal strips are also repeated regularly (guessing at approx every 100 metres) so you're repeatedly riding over them. The longitudinal ones feel unsettling to me, especially on a narrow-wheel road bike, and I go for the ~6-inch smooth bit between the two as it seems safer. Ironically, this section of path is almost always otherwise deserted when I ride along it - I think I've only ever seen one other cyclist, and never any pedestrians.


----------



## winjim (15 Aug 2018)

swansonj said:


> Round us, at the entry and exit for such paths, the two halves are marked by rumble strips. The pedestrian one has the corrugations transverse to the path, the cycling one they are longitudinal. If there are no pedestrians around, I will always prefer the transverse corrugations, so enter the path on the pedestrian side, and am quite likely to remain on it by default.





Alan O said:


> There's one like that near me, along a major A road - a section of the East Lancs road, A580. But the transverse and longitudinal strips are also repeated regularly (guessing at approx every 100 metres) so you're repeatedly riding over them. The longitudinal ones feel unsettling to me, especially on a narrow-wheel road bike, and I go for the ~6-inch smooth bit between the two as it seems safer. Ironically, this section of path is almost always otherwise deserted when I ride along it - I think I've only ever seen one other cyclist, and never any pedestrians.


We discussed this on the forum a while ago. I think the longitudinal strips are dangerous; I was surprised by how many people disagreed with me.


----------



## Alan O (15 Aug 2018)

winjim said:


> We discussed this on the forum a while ago. I think the longitudinal strips are dangerous; I was surprised by how many people disagreed with me.


Ah, didn't see that. And yes, I think there's a clear risk of throwing the front wheel to one side, and even a slight movement could cause a crash depending on position/direction/momentum.


----------



## DaveReading (15 Aug 2018)

BalkanExpress said:


> If there is a line cyclists have to keep to their side, (Highway code rule 62), but I have a recollection that pedestrians can use both sides, Incannot find the source, so I may be wrong.



I may be wrong, too, but I have a feeling that as it's technically a public highway, pedestrians have a common law right to walk on any part of it.


----------



## Lozz360 (15 Aug 2018)

Dogtrousers said:


> In 1970s parlance when I was a lad, a racing bike , or "racer" was pretty much any bike with drop handlebars. Roughly equivalent to "road bike" these days.
> 
> We have many more micro-categories these days though. But, being old-fasioned, I still think "racer" when I see dropped bars and derailleur gears


Absolutely. In the 70s there were only two types of bikes. "Racers" (anything with drop bars) or "Roadsters" which were any bike that didn't have drop bars. They would be called hybrids today. Okay there was also the Raleigh Chopper which you would have referred to as just a Chopper but that was it.


----------



## Mugshot (15 Aug 2018)

Lozz360 said:


> which you would have referred to as just a Chopper


I seem to remember them being referred to as "Bloody dangerous!"

Particularly the gear shifter.


----------



## Andy in Germany (15 Aug 2018)

swansonj said:


> Round us, at the entry and exit for such paths, the two halves are marked by rumble strips. The pedestrian one has the corrugations transverse to the path, the cycling one they are longitudinal. If there are no pedestrians around, I will always prefer the transverse corrugations, so enter the path on the pedestrian side, and am quite likely to remain on it by default.



Thankfully German paths increasingly just continue over the road they are crossing. Much easier for everyone.


----------



## MontyVeda (15 Aug 2018)

BalkanExpress said:


> If there is a line cyclists have to keep to their side, (Highway code rule 62), but I have a recollection that pedestrians can use both sides, Incannot find the source, so I may be wrong.


like i say... they work better when there is no line. There's no '_you're on the wrong side_'. The cyclists tend to ride a lot more respectfully amongst the pedestrians rather than tearing down 'their half'.


----------



## Tizme (16 Aug 2018)

Where I live there are a lot of narrow lanes, no paths and not much traffic, when I approach a walker I usually say/shout "Hi, I'm cycling on your left/right" they will invariably jump to the same side! I've only had a few mutterings about a bell, to which I normally reply that I think a bell is less polite. 

On my ride a couple of days ago I came across a lady leading her horse to a field with a second, unharnessed horse following in its' own good time. She was quite flustered when she saw me approach and very grateful when I stopped and said I would wait for her to sort the horses out, it took all of 2 minutes and I went on my way, all of us happy.

On the other hand, using a shared use path (something I rarely do, but for some reason the new bridge over the Taw at Barnstaple has incredibly narrow lanes and very impatient drivers) and a male pedestrian deliberately stepped in to my path, still haven't worked out why, I just moved across to the pedestrian side, gave him a "cheers mate" and a smile (I thought that would annoy him more than anything else - I could see he was itching for me to get aggressive) and carried on.


----------



## Alan O (16 Aug 2018)

Tizme said:


> On the other hand, using a shared use path (something I rarely do, but for some reason the new bridge over the Taw at Barnstaple has incredibly narrow lanes and very impatient drivers) and a male pedestrian deliberately stepped in to my path, still haven't worked out why, I just moved across to the pedestrian side, gave him a "cheers mate" and a smile (I thought that would annoy him more than anything else - I could see he was itching for me to get aggressive) and carried on.


Hehe, yes, I do something similar if anyone acts aggressively or shouts at me (it's rare, but it's usually from a car). I just reply with a cheery "morning" or "afternoon" as appropriate (or even as inappropriate - I'm terrible with time).


----------



## clippetydoodah (16 Aug 2018)

Shared paths can be challenging. I find shouting 'On your left' or 'Heads up' if they are on
their mobiles. The worst though are people with dogs off leads, or on extending leads.
It's so hard to predict what a dog will do. I've learnt my lesson recently and now I just
slow right down until I can pass the dog safely. The responsibility seems to be clearly
with the cyclist rather than the owners who of course, have perfect control over their
daft dogs at all times!


----------



## mjr (16 Aug 2018)

Alan O said:


> Hehe, yes, I do something similar if anyone acts aggressively or shouts at me (it's rare, but it's usually from a car). I just reply with a cheery "morning" or "afternoon" as appropriate (or even as inappropriate - I'm terrible with time).


It's very rare that I can distinguish whether a shout from a car is aggressive or not, so I usually just wave. Cars usually make far too much noise for their occupants to be heard. Maybe that's why so many of them seem so frustrated


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Aug 2018)

mjr said:


> It's very rare that I can distinguish whether a shout from a car is aggressive or not, so I usually just wave. Cars usually make far too much noise for their occupants to be heard. Maybe that's why so many of them seem so frustrated



I just assume they're encouraging me or expressing admiration of my manly cycling prowess and wave in acknowledgement.


----------



## GuyBoden (16 Aug 2018)

Given the option, I'd prefer to ride on a busy road than a shared path.


----------



## simonali (16 Aug 2018)

Ditto.


----------



## Andy in Germany (16 Aug 2018)

GuyBoden said:


> Given the option, I'd prefer to ride on a busy road than a shared path.





simonali said:


> Ditto.



I know this isn't an original response, but my children can't.


----------



## winjim (16 Aug 2018)

Andy in Germany said:


> I know this isn't an original response, but my children can't.


If there were good, safe, shared paths taking us where we need to go, my wife would buy an e-bike and a trailer and we'd cycle our daughter all over, to the childminder and nursery etc. But there aren't, so she won't, and we can't, so we take the car instead.

So even if you don't mind cycling on roads, and as a relatively fit and confident cyclist I enjoy it, decent cycle paths would mean less motor traffic to share them with and would benefit everybody.


----------



## Tizme (19 Aug 2018)

Ditto. 

On Friday I was cycling along the Avon & Kennet Canal tow path, nice and slow as there were plenty of pedestrians and cyclists (on the outskirts of Bath). As I passed anyone I called out "Hi, I'm cycling on your left/right [which ever was applicable}" A lady obviously heard me say this two or three times but did not acknowledge me when I said it to her. As I drew level she turned and said "you ought to have a bell!" I simply replied "I prefer to talk to people, it's much nicer" she didn't have an answer to that!


----------



## simonali (19 Aug 2018)

Can't remember if I mentioned it before, but I was on the K&A, too. I was between Trowbridge and Devizes, though.


----------



## BrumJim (19 Aug 2018)

cougie uk said:


> I do love the shared paths with bikes on one side and walkers on the other. I count who's using what and the walkers seem to prefer the cycling side by at least two to one. They seem drawn to it...


I often find myself walking along a cycle part of a shared path, forgetting I don't have my bike with me.


----------



## mjr (19 Aug 2018)

BrumJim said:


> I often find myself walking along a cycle part of a shared path, forgetting I don't have my bike with me.


It's all well and good until you're driving, can't use a cycleway that you often do and it takes a while to figure out how to get there...


----------



## MarkF (20 Aug 2018)

Afnug said:


> I know a lot of people disagree, but I hate bells, it seems to me you are ringing it saying get out of my way, a polite excuse me is my preferred way it works most of the time and a thank you when I pass, but you do get the odd wheres your bell? even when they have quite clearly heard excuse me and moved out of the way, of course neither is any good against headphones.



I think all riders should have a bell fitted for towpath (& similar) cycling, whether your bike comes not fitted with one, or if the are uncool etc .99p is no big deal, everybody has to be reasonable using a shared space.

But I have found the same as you, bell or talking, neither is good enough for some tossers.


----------



## Drago (20 Aug 2018)

Why a bell, when I have a perfectly serviceable voice that is many times louder and maintenance free?


----------



## mjr (20 Aug 2018)

MarkF said:


> I think all riders should have a bell fitted for towpath (& similar) cycling, whether your bike comes not fitted with one, or if the are uncool etc .99p is no big deal, everybody has to be reasonable using a shared space.


99p bells are usually made of cheese. Expect to spendabout £5 for a decent one unless you get lucky.

Why a bell when you've got a voice? Because shouting at people is usually rude.


----------



## Mugshot (20 Aug 2018)

mjr said:


> Because shouting at people is usually rude.


Shouting at people, generally, talking to people less so.


----------



## Drago (20 Aug 2018)

And many people complain that being pinged at by a bell is also rude. You can't please all the people, so best to concentrate on what works rather than worry about what offends.

What people think is an irrelevance - what functions as a suitable warning is the matter at hand.


----------



## FishFright (20 Aug 2018)

Shared paths rarely present me with a problem as I tend to ride them very slowly , double walking pace ish. At that speed it feels more like a shared space rather a bike lane with moving chicanes.


----------



## Venod (20 Aug 2018)

mjr said:


> Why a bell when you've got a voice? Because shouting at people is usually rude.



I find the opposite, see post #19, you don't have to be rude.


----------



## MarkF (20 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> And many people complain that being pinged at by a bell is also rude. You can't please all the people, so best to concentrate on what works rather than worry about what offends.



Having a bell gives you the moral high ground and removes their opportunity for dumb "bell-less" comments.

My .99p Wilko bell did break recently on the towpath, it gets a lot of action, but I think it was 5 years or so old............


----------



## mjr (20 Aug 2018)

Mugshot said:


> Shouting at people, generally, talking to people less so.


Sneaking up on walkers to be close enough to talk is worse.


----------



## PhilDawson8270 (20 Aug 2018)

Being dinged at randomly from behind is irritating. 

Having to stop (hopefully they’re not too close) and look around to see where they’re coming from. 

Much easier to be told which side then I can just move over straight away. Much easier.


----------



## Mugshot (20 Aug 2018)

mjr said:


> Sneaking up on walkers to be close enough to talk is worse.


Why does it need to be sneaking and shouting? Maybe you are unable to ride in a manner which does not startle everybody you encounter or are unable to moderate the tone and volume of your voice so as not to come across as brutish and brusque, but it would appear others of us are able to manage our unsociable behaviour traits.


----------



## MarkF (20 Aug 2018)

PhilDawson8270 said:


> Being dinged at randomly from behind is irritating.
> 
> Having to stop (hopefully they’re not too close) and look around to see where they’re coming from.
> 
> Much easier to be told which side then I can just move over straight away. Much easier.



I use a towpath just about every day, the Shipley to Leeds stretch is very well used and people pretty much expect to hear a bell and without one, particularly on a weekend, you are only going to get abuse. Far more people have been scared by my polite "excuse me" than my bell but I know neither is good enough for some.


----------



## simonali (20 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> Why a bell, when I have a perfectly serviceable voice that is many times louder and maintenance free?



Strepsil?


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (20 Aug 2018)

Been using my voice on the trails for 18 years now. How many complaints? One.
So it must be a regional thing.

I did once start talking to a guy who was riding along with an airzound. I've never seen anyone create so much resentment in one mile.
I feigned a technical problem and said my goodbyes.


----------



## mjr (20 Aug 2018)

Mugshot said:


> Why does it need to be sneaking and shouting? Maybe you are unable to ride in a manner which does not startle everybody you encounter or are unable to moderate the tone and volume of your voice so as not to come across as brutish and brusque, but it would appear others of us are able to manage our unsociable behaviour traits.


Not me, but maybe it's just the people who ride around where I walk. I note that Drago says his voice being "many times louder" than a bell as if that's a good thing.

Enough people cycle around here that bells are pretty well recognised now, use is almost second nature, they're almost always taken as a simple warning of approach (not a FU) and they generally seem welcome. When I was stopped to cut a head-height bramble branch last week (lest I get it in the face on my return), a rider about to pass gave two-tings even though I knew they were on their way - I think they knew I knew and were just being sure.

You can't have it both ways: if you're using your voice to make people aware from similar distance to a bell, you're almost certainly shouting; but if you're getting close enough to talk normally, then you're too farking close already and have snuck up on them IMO. Both approaches seem excellent ways to upset far more people than a tuneful bell from a reasonable distance.


----------



## Mugshot (20 Aug 2018)

mjr said:


> You can't have it both ways: if you're using your voice to make people aware from similar distance to a bell, you're almost certainly shouting; but if you're getting close enough to talk normally, then you're too farking close already and have snuck up on them IMO. Both approaches seem excellent ways to upset far more people than a tuneful bell from a reasonable distance.


Unless you have a rather loud bell I would say that a polite "Hello" etc would be audible from around the same distance. If you need to have a loud bell or to shout to ensure that you are heard from a greater distance then it sounds like you're are traveling and intend to continue to travel at a speed which is too great for the situation. I slow to a walking pace well back from people (as do many others here it seems) they will normally hear my freewheel or gear change, if they don't I talk to them, if they're talking to someone else I wait for a break in the conversation, when I have their attention I go past them at walking pace on the side I have told them I was going to pass them and thank them. Until I have their attention I am not too close, farking or otherwise.
I have had 1 issue where someone told me it was the law to have a bell fitted and the only people that have been startled have had headphones in with the volume so loud they wouldn't hear a bomb drop, there's not much anyone could do in this scenario, they would be startled no matter what it was that came past them, and I have, as have many others here that do the same as me, ridden past many thousands of people.
I have no issue with bells although my opinion is that they can be impersonal and that they can frequently come across as a get out of my way. I've never scattered people by being polite and talking to people, I've seen plenty scattered by the dinging of bells.


----------



## MontyVeda (20 Aug 2018)

PhilDawson8270 said:


> Being dinged at randomly from behind is irritating.
> 
> Having to stop (hopefully they’re not too close) and look around to see where they’re coming from.
> 
> Much easier to be told which side then I can just move over straight away. Much easier.


unfortunately you'll have to put up with my bell... i'm one of those mild dyslexics who doesn't know left from right, so if I holler "cyclist on your left", chances are I'll be on your right


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (20 Aug 2018)

mjr said:


> Not me, but maybe it's just the people who ride around where I walk. I note that Drago says his voice being "many times louder" than a bell as if that's a good thing.
> 
> Enough people cycle around here that bells are pretty well recognised now, use is almost second nature, they're almost always taken as a simple warning of approach (not a FU) and they generally seem welcome. When I was stopped to cut a head-height bramble branch last week (lest I get it in the face on my return), a rider about to pass gave two-tings even though I knew they were on their way - I think they knew I knew and were just being sure.
> 
> You can't have it both ways: if you're using your voice to make people aware from similar distance to a bell, you're almost certainly shouting; but if you're getting close enough to talk normally, then you're too farking close already and have snuck up on them IMO. Both approaches seem excellent ways to upset far more people than a tuneful bell from a reasonable distance.



I must be somewhere in between then as I don't use a bell and I only raise my voice slightly. I never shout at anyone (unless they're a prick in a tin box).


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5355721, member: 43827"]I have bells on my bike for this reason and, this is very sad of me, I have spent time on choosing bells for what I think is the right tone.[/QUOTE]

Whilst not a huge fan of bells myself, prefering to slow right down and use my polite voice Adrian, no longer OTP has the most wonderful large loud two tone bell on his Surly.A joy to hear.


----------



## DaveReading (20 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5355735, member: 43827"]What do you say, and how far away and how loudly do you say it?

"On your right".
" I am about to overtake you on your right"

The first can often confuse walkers who, if they even hear and understand what you say, can possibly step to their right.

The second, which I have never heard said, can only be said at close quarters, and while cycling at walking pace, if it is to be taken in.[/QUOTE]

What's wrong with "Passing on your right" ?


----------



## swee'pea99 (20 Aug 2018)

I must be so chilled it's a wonder I don't fall off - my method is to slow down to their pace, make no noise whatsoever, and wait as long as it takes till they register my presence. Sometimes it can take as long as 10 or 11 seconds.


----------



## mjr (20 Aug 2018)

Mugshot said:


> Unless you have a rather loud bell I would say that a polite "Hello" etc would be audible from around the same distance.


I wouldn't because bells are simpler sounds that carry much further while still being recognisable. One of my bells is rather loud but I try not to ring it at full power at walkers (mostly dog walkers IIRC, in case they want to get their dog before I pass).



Mugshot said:


> If you need to have a loud bell or to shout to ensure that you are heard from a greater distance then it sounds like you're are traveling and intend to continue to travel at a speed which is too great for the situation.


I'm passing at walking/jogging pace unless there's 2+m clearance (and then it's borderline whether I'd ring unless it seems like a situation where it might startle them), but thanks for overestimating my speed instead of what usually happens on here 



Mugshot said:


> I have no issue with bells although my opinion is that they can be impersonal and that they can frequently come across as a get out of my way. I've never scattered people by being polite and talking to people, I've seen plenty scattered by the dinging of bells.


The only time that comes readily to mind as people being "scattered" by one of my bells is the time a man threw the woman he was walking alongside into a pathside hedge. That still baffles me and I wonder if the bell was an excuse for some abuse.

I feel that being impersonal is probably a good thing - there's no need to get personal over people walking on cycleways!



Nigel-YZ1 said:


> I must be somewhere in between then as I don't use a bell and I only raise my voice slightly. I never shout at anyone (unless they're a prick in a tin box).


Nah, you probably just seem silent to someone like me with imperfect hearing unless you're scarily close before you speak.


----------



## mjr (20 Aug 2018)

swee'pea99 said:


> I must be so chilled it's a wonder I don't fall off - my method is to slow down to their pace, make no noise whatsoever, and wait as long as it takes till they register my presence. Sometimes it can take as long as 10 or 11 seconds.


Stalker or eavesdropper?


----------



## Serge (20 Aug 2018)

swee'pea99 said:


> I must be so chilled it's a wonder I don't fall off - my method is to slow down to their pace, make no noise whatsoever, and wait as long as it takes till they register my presence. Sometimes it can take as long as 10 or 11 seconds.


Ha ha! I do that too, I think I'm far too polite for my own good.


----------



## Threevok (20 Aug 2018)

Serge said:


> Ha ha! I do that too, I think I'm far too polite for my own good.



After about 45 seconds I get bored and start back-peddalling my Hope freewheel

It's a great way to find out who's afraid of bees/wasps


----------



## Apollonius (20 Aug 2018)

One of the main ways in which the cyclist is superior to the motorist is that the cyclist retains his/her humanity. You are just a normal human being using a machine. Humans have voices by which they communicate using words. This is important.


----------



## winjim (20 Aug 2018)

If you're going fast enough then even if you clip them, your forward momentum should be sufficient to keep you upright on the bike.


----------



## DM23 (20 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5355721, member: 43827"]I have spent time on choosing bells for what I think is the right tone.[/QUOTE]
Until I got my latest bike I never realised how important the actual sound of the bell is.

I've always had those little bells before that just make a _ping _noise and found them pretty useless as many pedestrians either don't hear them or just don't associate the _ping _sound with a bike. So you inevitably startle them even though you've pinged the bell several times as you approach.

My new bike came with a bell that makes an old fashioned _ring ring _sound - I was going to remove it and replace with one of the smaller _ping _bells (because its not very pretty).....until I noticed that pedestrians almost always hear it and recognise it as a bike approaching. So I decided to keep it as its much more effective and I think it sounds more cheerful and friendly.

When I'm walking I'd much prefer to hear a bell than someone calling out....especially if I'm talking to someone because I'm unlikely to hear what was called out. Whereas the sound of a bike bell tends to cut through conversations and background noise.


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Aug 2018)

winjim said:


> If you're going fast enough then even if you clip them, your forward momentum should be sufficient to keep you upright on the bike.


----------



## Drago (20 Aug 2018)

MarkF said:


> Having a bell gives you the moral high ground and removes their opportunity for dumb "bell-less" comments.
> 
> My .99p Wilko bell did break recently on the towpath, it gets a lot of action, but I think it was 5 years or so old............



I don't need a moral high ground. I need people to move aside, and a polite "excuse me please" does the trick. 

If someone thinks such a form of address is rude, you'll never take the moral high ground from them, so why try? Why even care what that sort of chump thinks?


----------



## Mugshot (20 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5355735, member: 43827"]What do you say, and how far away and how loudly do you say it?[/QUOTE]
I generally say;
"Excuse me, would it be ok if I came past please?"
Oddly, no one has ever said "No".


----------



## Mugshot (20 Aug 2018)

mjr said:


> I feel that being impersonal is probably a good thing - there's no need to get personal over people walking on cycleways!


Maybe herein lies the difference. Whilst I'm not looking to make friends I quite enjoy those little social interactions with fellow human beings, a smile, a nod, a wave and a thank you all helps the human race rub along more amiably with each other. I'm all for that.


----------



## Salty seadog (20 Aug 2018)

Mugshot said:


> I generally say;
> "Excuse me, would it be ok if I came past please?"
> Oddly, no one has ever said "No".



Good grief muggers, if I knew it was you I'd have clotheslined you....


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Aug 2018)

mjr said:


> It's all well and good until you're driving, can't use a cycleway that you often do and it takes a while to figure out how to get there...



Wore when you're giving directions. I generally don't now because I know my local area in detail as a cyclist but I'm only aware of where roads join in a very abstract way.


----------



## Andy in Germany (20 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> Why a bell, when I have a perfectly serviceable voice that is many times louder and maintenance free?



Here, it's because that's what is legally required, although I'll also ask if I think the situation requires it.


----------



## mjr (20 Aug 2018)

Mugshot said:


> Maybe herein lies the difference. Whilst I'm not looking to make friends I quite enjoy those little social interactions with fellow human beings, a smile, a nod, a wave and a thank you all helps the human race rub along more amiably with each other. I'm all for that.


You do not have to take a vow not to do any of those things just because you have a bell! Here's a radical idea: let's use all the useful tools, including bells...


----------



## Mugshot (20 Aug 2018)

mjr said:


> You do not have to take a vow not to do any of those things just because you have a bell! Here's a radical idea: let's use all the useful tools, including bells...


It wasn’t me that said being impersonal was a good thing.


----------



## DaveReading (20 Aug 2018)

I find that using both my voice and my bell succeeds in annoying the maximum proportion of pedestrians.


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (20 Aug 2018)

mjr said:


> I wouldn't because bells are simpler sounds that carry much further while still being recognisable. One of my bells is rather loud but I try not to ring it at full power at walkers (mostly dog walkers IIRC, in case they want to get their dog before I pass).
> 
> 
> I'm passing at walking/jogging pace unless there's 2+m clearance (and then it's borderline whether I'd ring unless it seems like a situation where it might startle them), but thanks for overestimating my speed instead of what usually happens on here
> ...



Ooh no. Can't get scarily close. Personal space and all that.
Never had anyone jump into the nearest ditch so I must be doing something right.


----------



## boydj (20 Aug 2018)

I've never had a problem with an 'Excuse me, please!' from far enough away not to startle the pedestrians on the cycle path. I've found that 'on your right/left' can cause confusion and have them moving the wrong way and their stupid dogs mostly don't know their right from their left.


----------



## Mugshot (20 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5356187, member: 43827"]I congratulate you on your thoughtfulness.

I honestly don't think I have heard any cyclist being as polite as that. Certainly not going walking along the Taff Trail, which can get very busy through Cardiff.[/QUOTE]
Come and have a wander round my manor, we’re all polite


----------



## mgs315 (20 Aug 2018)

I must admit after spending a few days out and about in Bath and Bristol I could do with a bell down here.

The thought never crossed my mind in London. I guess it’s due to different types of path and different folks. In London a bell would probably evoke an angry/violent response but down here people are fine with it as a heads up you’re overtake, stay in line.


----------



## MarkF (20 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> I don't need a moral high ground. I need people to move aside, and a polite "excuse me please" does the trick.



Nah, you'd soon get bored of saying "Excuse me please" where I ride and you'd only have 100's more to say.


----------



## mgs315 (20 Aug 2018)

MarkF said:


> Nah, you'd soon get bored of saying "Excuse me please" where I ride and you'd only have 100's more to say.



Ah what about a button activated speaker that you can pre-record your message for when you press the button?


----------



## BrumJim (20 Aug 2018)

mjr said:


> It's all well and good until you're driving, can't use a cycleway that you often do and it takes a while to figure out how to get there...



My wife accuses me of navigating using my favourite cycle routes. They are not the quickest, but usually quite scenic and quiet.


----------



## mgs315 (20 Aug 2018)

BrumJim said:


> My wife accuses me of navigating using my favourite cycle routes. They are not the quickest, but usually quite scenic and quiet.



You’re not the only one there. My other half wonders why I keep taking the car up some of the local climbs, despite them being a bit too narrow and bumpy.

Having said that I’ve learnt a few good backroad options for when the traffic gets heavy.

Also good to shout words of encouragement at other cyclists if they’re on them at the time. I just hope they sound like encouraging words and not the usual tirade of abuse most are used to!


----------



## mjr (20 Aug 2018)

mgs315 said:


> I must admit after spending a few days out and about in Bath and Bristol I could do with a bell down here.
> 
> The thought never crossed my mind in London. I guess it’s due to different types of path and different folks. In London a bell would probably evoke an angry/violent response but down here people are fine with it as a heads up you’re overtake, stay in line.


Nah, a bell is useful in London when approaching junctions to encourage walkers - and some cyclists - to look up from their phones. I've never experienced a bad reaction to the bell while cycling in London. I think it's so much less than the abuse and horns coming from other quarters that a gentler sound is welcomed.


----------



## Alan O (21 Aug 2018)

mgs315 said:


> Ah what about a button activated speaker that you can pre-record your message for when you press the button?


And record Leslie Phillips saying "Ding dong"?


----------



## Phaeton (21 Aug 2018)

[QUOTE 5356187, member: 43827"]I honestly don't think I have heard any cyclist being as polite as that.[/QUOTE]
You need to come Ooop North, I dislike bells as others have mentioned they seem impersonal & almost invoking a right to pass. I prefer to slow, then ask permission to pass, none of this on your left on your right either, although what tends to happen around here is half go one side, half go the other, then a thank you & possibly a lovely morning/afternoon/evening, or more likely do you think we'll get back before the rain!


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (21 Aug 2018)

Phaeton said:


> You need to come Ooop North, I dislike bells as others have mentioned they seem impersonal & almost invoking a right to pass. I prefer to slow, then ask permission to pass, none of this on your left on your right either, although what tends to happen around here is half go one side, half go the other, then a thank you & possibly a lovely morning/afternoon/evening, or more likely do you think we'll get back before the rain!



Exactly the situation I get.
It's all very nice and civilized unless it's Sunday. On Sundays it's like the M25 on the TPT round here and the cracks start to appear.


----------



## Phaeton (21 Aug 2018)

Nigel-YZ1 said:


> Exactly the situation I get.
> It's all very nice and civilized unless it's Sunday. On Sundays it's like the M25 on the TPT round here and the cracks start to appear.


I try to stay away from anywhere busy, my routes I literally come across half a dozen people in 20 miles


----------



## simonali (23 Aug 2018)

Speaking of cycle paths, this sign is arse about face, is it not? Do they make them both ways round?








It's actually refreshing to have gone down this road and not seen a car blocking the cycle path bit. Or is it the pedestrian bit?

To prove my point this is it on Google Street View.


----------



## Phaeton (24 Aug 2018)

Yep some people just don't think when they park, I took my father's mobility scooter out yesterday just to prove whether he'd be able to get to the dentist on his own. Came across a car that was parked half on the verge & half on pavement, then about a yard away another parked half on road & half on pavement, problem was there was a lamppost on the pavement between them, only way round was to go into the road to get past.


----------



## Drago (24 Aug 2018)

The police should be allowed to Taser people who park like chumps.


----------



## Alan O (24 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> The police should be allowed to Taser people who park like chumps.


"There, you're tasered and immobile on the ground - now move your car!" Erm...

But yes, I like the sentiment


----------



## Drago (24 Aug 2018)

Decriminalising parking enforcement was a bad days work by the government.


----------



## simonali (24 Aug 2018)

There's a road in Trowbridge by a car dealership where cars park on double yellow lines right on a junction EVERY day. On two or three occasions I've seen police cars drive right by as if it's all hunky dory. This is the Street View photo, but there's usually another car or two in front of the blue one.


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2018)

simonali said:


> Speaking of cycle paths, this sign is arse about face, is it not? Do they make them both ways round?
> 
> View attachment 426556
> 
> ...


Why's there no shadow from the man in the suit?


----------



## Katherine (24 Aug 2018)

classic33 said:


> Why's there no shadow from the man in the suit?


He's standing in a the shadow of the wall?


----------



## classic33 (24 Aug 2018)

Katherine said:


> He's standing in a the shadow of the wall?


The sun has caught the left hand side of his face, but no shadow.


----------



## mjr (24 Aug 2018)

simonali said:


> There's a road in Trowbridge by a car dealership where cars park on double yellow lines right on a junction EVERY day. On two or three occasions I've seen police cars drive right by as if it's all hunky dory. This is the Street View photo, but there's usually another car or two in front of the blue one.
> 
> View attachment 426620


As @Drago hinted, it's not a police matter in most places any more until it blocks the junction 

Not that we'd have enough police to deal with it if it was, lately.

But Wiltshire council must be rich enough they don't need to collect that idiot tax at the moment.


----------



## Drago (25 Aug 2018)

simonali said:


> There's a road in Trowbridge by a car dealership where cars park on double yellow lines right on a junction EVERY day. On two or three occasions I've seen police cars drive right by as if it's all hunky dory. This is the Street View photo, but there's usually another car or two in front of the blue one.
> 
> View attachment 426620



That's because parking has been deregulated and the powers devolved to the local authorities. The police haven't had the power to enforce double yellows for 15 years, so as far as the police are concerned it is indeed hunky dory.


----------



## simonali (25 Aug 2018)

I thought they could intervene if the parking is dangerous? Even if not they should still be reporting it to the relevant parties.


----------



## Drago (25 Aug 2018)

Dangerous position or unnecessary obstruction. The above is neither, only selfish and antisocial.


----------



## simonali (25 Aug 2018)

So, double yellow lines on junctions aren't there to prevent the feasibly dangerous situation where a driver pulls out in front of traffic they couldn't see coming because a car was selfishly parked in their line of vision?


----------



## Drago (25 Aug 2018)

Is there any person in danger in that photo? No. 

Is anyone being obstructed in that photo? No. 

It has to be an actual danger, or an actual obstruction, not a hypothetical one. And when it comes to obstruction it has to be a physical obstruction that prevents lawful passage along the highway, not merely obstruction of a drivers view around a corner as there is no offence of blocking a view.

The classic line from residents is "a fire engine wouldn't be able to get past yadda yadda..."... but there is no fire engine. When a fire engine does get obstructed then the police have the powers to act, that's why they're referred to as "emergency powers" and not "imaginary or hypothetical fire engine powers".

In any case, take it up with your local authority as it is they who now have the enforcement powers. You'll find they farm it out to contractors, who don't care about any where except town centres, as that's where max profit is made. I can quite understand your ire and agree entirely in principle, but it should be directed at those responsible and not simply trotted out erroneously under the standard national catch all of "the police don't care", because In this case it ain't their job to care.


----------



## RichK (25 Aug 2018)

swansonj said:


> If your bike does not have a bell, is that not because you (or whoever the original purchaser was) took off the bell that was indeed originally fitted to the bike, that being a legal requirement?
> 
> ...



I don't buy a complete bike (usually self build) so the legal requirement for having a bell fitted at the point of sale doesn't apply.


----------



## Phaeton (25 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> In any case, take it up with your local authority as it is they who now have the enforcement powers.


Try Rule 243 https://www.gov.uk/guidance/the-highway-code/waiting-and-parking-238-to-252

Once had an officer try to get me to move a broken down car that at the time was insured, MOT'D & valid VED because it was parked down the side of his mates house & where said mate normally parked. When he knocked on the door I picked up the 66 foot tape measure & had him come out & measure it with me, it was purposely 35 feet from the junction. He wasn't a happy bunny, we moved it 3 days later though no point in making enemies with people like that. He got sacked a few years later for having sex with his mistress in the back of a Police car.


----------



## Drago (25 Aug 2018)

Phaeton said:


> Try Rule 243 https://www.gov.uk/guidance/the-highway-code/waiting-and-parking-238-to-252
> 
> Once had an officer try to get me to move a broken down car that at the time was insured, MOT'D & valid VED because it was parked down the side of his mates house & where said mate normally parked. When he knocked on the door I picked up the 66 foot tape measure & had him come out & measure it with me, it was purposely 35 feet from the junction. He wasn't a happy bunny, we moved it 3 days later though no point in making enemies with people like that. He got sacked a few years later for having sex with his mistress in the back of a Police car.



That's been decriminalised too, enforcement powers devolved to the LA's.

I'd have demanded to see your tape's calibration certificate


----------



## Phaeton (25 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> I'd have demanded to see your tape's calibration certificate


3 feet in 35 feet would have had to have been way way out lol. This was back on the 80's did they suffer all that PC crap then?


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> That's been decriminalised too, enforcement powers devolved to the LA's.
> 
> I'd have demanded to see your tape's calibration certificate


Let alone your proof of completion in your _Tape Proficiency Course_, and the module on _Tape Reading Proficiency_ scores.


----------



## raleighnut (25 Aug 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> Let alone your proof of completion in your _Tape Proficiency Course_, and the module on _Tape Reading Proficiency_ scores.


What about the risk assessment, someone could trip over the tape.


----------



## midlife (25 Aug 2018)

simonali said:


> There's a road in Trowbridge by a car dealership where cars park on double yellow lines right on a junction EVERY day. On two or three occasions I've seen police cars drive right by as if it's all hunky dory. This is the Street View photo, but there's usually another car or two in front of the blue one.
> 
> View attachment 426620



Double yellow lines seem to disappear and are not finished properly? Does that make them unenforceable. ?


----------



## kynikos (25 Aug 2018)

Drago said:


> That's been decriminalised too, enforcement powers devolved to the LA's.



So sex with one's mistress in the back of a police car is OK now?


----------



## Phaeton (25 Aug 2018)

kynikos said:


> So sex with one's mistress in the back of a police car is OK now?


Unlike having sex with somebody else's mistress

If men have mistresses do women have mastresses?


----------



## Mugshot (25 Aug 2018)

classic33 said:


> Why's there no shadow from the man in the suit?


Post it here, they'll know
https://forum.davidicke.com/forumdisplay.php?f=3


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Aug 2018)

Mugshot said:


> Post it here, they'll know
> https://forum.davidicke.com/forumdisplay.php?f=3


I'd assume his shadow merges with that of the lady, and the white van.


----------



## Mugshot (25 Aug 2018)

Gravity Aided said:


> I'd assume his shadow merges with that of the lady, and the white van.


Don't spoil it, some people love their conspiracies


----------



## Phaeton (25 Aug 2018)

Mugshot said:


> Don't spoil it, some people love their conspiracies


It's not a conspiracy he's a god living amongst men


----------



## Mugshot (25 Aug 2018)

Phaeton said:


> It's not a conspiracy he's a god living amongst men


Ah, I knew they'd be a rational explanation.


----------



## Phaeton (25 Aug 2018)

Mugshot said:


> Ah, I knew they'd be a rational explanation.


----------



## Gravity Aided (25 Aug 2018)

Phaeton said:


> It's not a conspiracy he's a god living amongst men


Peter Schlemihl
Not wearing his seven league boots.


----------



## Mr Celine (26 Aug 2018)

classic33 said:


> Why's there no shadow from the man in the suit?



It's George Osborne. He doesn't cast a shadow.


----------



## Phaeton (26 Aug 2018)

Mr Celine said:


> It's George Osborne. He doesn't cast a shadow.


He's cast a shadow over my life


----------

